# Where to get rid of old boards? Value?



## blgmachine (Jan 19, 2019)

Looking for someone that would buy old computer boards.
We purchased a piece of property which had a few rotten out buildings.
One unit contained about 120 computers and accessories.
most are Dell apple and zenith dating from 1983-1992
please feel free to email [email protected]

Thanks Gus


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 19, 2019)

location would be helpful


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 20, 2019)

eBay!!!

That Apple IIe main board could probably fetch around $100 alone, too bad you don't have the complete computer.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Apple-IIgs-Upgrade-to-IIe-Rom-1-Motherboard-Apple-Computer-Tested-amp-Works-/163454681477?hash=item260ea88185%3Ag%3AISkAAOSw4sNcJYKt&nma=true&si=qL6wJ367pJhmur5jrk4PFDD05NI%253D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

The small I/O card another $20-$30.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/APPLE-655-0101-A-820-5003-A-APPLE-IIe-I-O-CONTROLLER-BOARD-WITH-WARRANTY/113356324425?hash=item1a64903e49:g2AAAOSwuWJb40SW

The other computers and boards are probably also possible to sell for way more than any gold value.

Göran


----------



## blgmachine (Jan 20, 2019)

There are a few computers just not sure what is what


----------



## everydayisalesson (Jan 20, 2019)

I am sure everyone is interested but it will help you to post a location as someone probably lives right next door.

Mike


----------



## anachronism (Jan 20, 2019)

There's some nice older stuff there.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 20, 2019)

The wedge-shaped ones looks like Apple II computers. Something from back in the 1980:es.
Even in this condition it could sell on eBay, but it really looks miserably.

I would clean them up as well as I could and start an auction at a dollar, I'm sure there is interests in them.

The other machines are hard to say what they are. Looks like some electrical typewriters too in the mix. I would lend you a hand if I lived a lot closer... I'm a bit too far away to drop by as it is.  
Wish I could find something like this a lot closer by, I love old hardware.

Göran


----------



## kurtak (Jan 21, 2019)

blgmachine said:


> Looking for someone that would buy old computer boards
> 
> Thanks Gus



Gus

As a couple others have asked - you need to post a location - at the very least a "general" location 

Example - I live in central eastern Oregon (John Day to be exact) --- It does me no good to make an offer if you live in say New York or Florida

on the other hand - if you posted "at least" a general location - you will likely get several offers as there is likely someone that lives near you

The more you can nail down the "general" location the better

Example - if you said you live in Bend Oregon - I would send you my phone number in a private message so we could talk about getting together --- but if you said you live in Boise Idaho it's a bit further then I care to go - but then you would likely get an offer in that (Boise) area

Please give us an idea of your location - the USA is a LOT of country - if you really want to spark an interest you need to let us know if you are 3 or 4 hours away - or 3 or 4 days away

Kurt


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 21, 2019)

Coloma Wisconsin 54930 

He's also trying to sell here:

http://www.vcfed.org/forum/showthread.php?67944-Parting-out-old-Apple-Dell-and-zenith-computers


----------



## Dpetes (Jan 21, 2019)

According to an answer I got from him in a email, he lives in Wisconsin.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 21, 2019)

It has been quite a while since I got a load of older stuff like that.
But I haven't found any fossilized mice in any of the newer stuff I get either.


----------



## kurtak (Jan 22, 2019)

glorycloud said:


> Coloma Wisconsin 54930
> 
> He's also trying to sell here:
> 
> http://www.vcfed.org/forum/showthread.php?67944-Parting-out-old-Apple-Dell-and-zenith-computers



Oh well - a year & a half ago (before I moved from Wisconsin to Oregon) the stuff would likely already be gone as I would have likely already made a deal with him 

But as the saying goes - as usual - I am a day late & a dollar short 

Kurt


----------

